# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Ghi tên mình dưới thanh tác vụ.

## deathnote

các bác bày cho em cách ghi tên mình dưới thanh tác vụ,cạnh chỗ đồng hồ,góc phải màn hình:innocent:

----------


## kenhanhnong

that long dang tiec bao cho ban
sau bao lan tim tren gôgle va ca yahoo ma ko co chuong trinh do xin loi ban minhko giup duoc cho ban

----------


## kientrogia24h

Cực kì đơn giản :control panel > regional and language > customize > Time > Điền vào AM Hay PM tùy thích

----------


## goldenfalcon

Lập một cái folder có tên của mình, chuột phải vào taskbar, toolbar->newtoolbar, dẫn đến cái folder mình vừa lập ok 1 cái.

----------


## cuuseo

phan doi tai sao ten that cua vampire la ko biet ve hoi me da ten gi ma dai the:lick:

----------


## mewxu

> Cực kì đơn giản :control panel > regional and language > customize > Time > Điền vào AM Hay PM tùy thích


Bạn phải nói rõ là điền tên mình thay cho chữ AM hay PM chứ, nói thế kia thì ai mà biết được.
Để ghi tên mình vào khay tác vụ, bên cạnh đồng hồ: Vào control panel => Date, time, Language, and regional option => Language and regional option => Trong thẻ regional option click vào Customize => Chọn thẻ Time, trong ô AM symbol và PM symbol thì viết tên mình (hay cái gì tùy thích) thay cho chữ AM và PM. Click OK...

----------


## inoviss

cái này cũng hay ghê nhỉ!!!

----------


## PhamQuangVinh

còn một cách nữa là bạn ghi tên mình ở ngay trên nút Start.
Thông thường muốn đổi chữ Start thì phải dủng một chương trình đọc File dưới dạng số Hex. Những có một điều nguy hiểm là có thể làm hỏng hệ thống của bạn với một xác suất rất lớn. Nếu muốn thử thì bạn phải lưu lại tập tin Explorer.exe trong thư mục Windows, hoặc WinNT vào một nơi an toàn. 
Tìm chương trình đọc tập tin dưới dạng số Hex và cài chúng vào máy bạn để tiến hành phẫu thuật Explorer.
Tạo một bạn copy của tập tin explorer.exe và đổi tên chúng thành một tên khác. Ví dụ là Expolorer_Vn.exe. Lưu nó ở một thư mục khác.
Dùng chương trình đọc File explorer_vn.exe và tìm đến dãy số sau :"53 00 74 00 61 00 72 00 74" chúng khớp với chữ "Start". Và bạn có thể sữa chúng thành một từ khác tuỳ ý nhưng nhớ là từng ký tự phải đổi ra Hex và copy thay vào dãy số của chữ Start. Các offset để tìm ra dãy số đó tương ứng với các phiên bản của Windows được liệt kê bên dưới.
o *Windows 98*
Offset: 0x00028D6E - 0x00028D76 
o *Windows NT4*
Offset: 0x00028BEE - 0x00028BF6 
o *Windows ME*
Offset: 0x00033DDE - 0x00033DE6 
o *Windows 2000*
Offset: 0x0003860E - 0x00038616 
o *Windows XP*
Offset: 0x000412B6 - 0x000412BE 
Lưu ý nếu bạn thay bằng một từ có ít hơn 5 ký tụ thì phải thêm khoảng trắng ở giữa chúng để cho nó đủ 5 ký tự. Cuối cùng xin kiểm tra kiểm tra thật kỹ bạ đã thay đúng chổ chưa rồi lưu tập tin Explorer_vn.exe lại.
Bước kế tiếp sẽ phụ thuộc vào hệ điều hành mà tiến hành theo cách khác nhau: 
o *Windows 95, 98 & ME*
Thoát ra dos, hoặc dùng đĩa book trong Windows ME và dùng lệnh remove để đổi tên 'explorer.exe' thành 'explorer.old'. Sau đó copy file 'Explorer_vn.exe' vào thư mục Windows và đổi tên chúng thành 'explorer.exe'. Khởi động lại máy và ............nếu mọi chuyện suôn sẽ thì bạn sẽ thấy một chữ mới thay chữ 'Start'.
o *Windows 2000 and XP*
Vào Registry Editor tìm khoá HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Microsoft\ Windows NT\ CurrentVersion\ Winlogon. Tìm khoá con của nó có tên Shell gán giá trị mới cho nó là "explorer_vn.exe". Khởi động lại máy và hồi hộp chờ đợi. Khi muốn trở về trang thái 'Start' nguyên thuỷ thì chỉ việc sữa giá trị của khoá "Shell" là "explorer.exe".

----------


## linht1106k1

thử rồi mà không được chăc là có gì đó không ổn..mà thôi... không thật cần thiết lắm

----------


## tradaquanmobi

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\International
Sửa 2 khóa *s1159* và *s2359* theo ý của bạn.

----------


## dksupport

Nhìn nó ác quá!mỗi tội ko có hình ảnh thay vào các chữ đó

----------


## seobravolaw

Các bạn có thể hiện tên mình trên thanh *Standard Buttons* ở phía trên bên phải màng hình được không?

----------

